# Daft things you have bought



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2017)

The other day my kitchen clock stopped working - I've only had it 20 years!   Thought I'd replace it with a bit of fun, so I bought a new clock that has different animal noises on the hour, between 6 am and 9 pm  Still frightens me half to death as I am still not used to expecting it, and the 'animals' do not sound very authentic  But it's very funny 

What daft things have you bought?


----------



## Robin (Aug 3, 2017)

Daft purchases? And me the daughter of a Yorkshireman?
My daughter did bring me a kitchen timer shaped like a pig back from Japan recently, ( sorry, bit of a long way to go if you wanted one)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 3, 2017)

That's got me thinking now!


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 3, 2017)

Im guessing I cant include my OH in that one, as technically I didn't buy him!


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 3, 2017)

A rubbery toy pig from Tesco, £4. It's meant to be a dog toy, but it's rather cute and when you squeeze the middle it makes a fairly good oink noise!  He's called Porky 
I hide him from my husband though, he'd think I'd totally lost my marbles, wasting money on rubbish like that


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 3, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> A rubbery toy pig from Tesco, £4. It's meant to be a dog toy, but it's rather cute and when you squeeze the middle it makes a fairly good oink noise!  He's called Porky
> I hide him from my husband though, he'd think I'd totally lost my marbles, wasting money on rubbish like that


I bought one of those for Milly and it ended up de-oinked within 30 seconds  Very cute though as you say


----------



## Ljc (Aug 3, 2017)

My dad was forever putting his keys down anywhere often taking *me *ages to find them. So I bought one of those key finders that when you clapped it beeped. Well any loud noise would set the beeping thing off, ie he'd be watching  a western and at the first gunshot beep beep beep beep could clearly be heard.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2017)

When I was 15 I bought my Dad a peashooter and a pound of peas for his birthday  Big mistake!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> When I was 15 I bought my Dad a peashooter and a pound of peas for his birthday  Big mistake!



Hilarious!


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 3, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> A rubbery toy pig from Tesco, £4. It's meant to be a dog toy, but it's rather cute and when you squeeze the middle it makes a fairly good oink noise!  He's called Porky
> I hide him from my husband though, he'd think I'd totally lost my marbles, wasting money on rubbish like that


I always give these a squeeze when I'm in Tesco!


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> When I was 15 I bought my Dad a peashooter and a pound of peas for his birthday  Big mistake!


Trev would love one of those!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 3, 2017)

loads of cake decorating stuff I will probably never use, just because it looked good in a magazine.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 3, 2017)

A pasta making machine. Life's too short.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 3, 2017)

An iron


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 3, 2017)

A paddling pool for the dog


----------



## Ditto (Aug 3, 2017)

I didn't buy it myself but I had a clock that played bird song on the quarter hours and had birds instead of numbers. Free from bingo. Soon got given away...


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 3, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I didn't buy it myself but I had a clock that played bird song on the quarter hours and had birds instead of numbers. Free from bingo. Soon got given away...


You fool. Northie would have paid good money for that


----------



## Amigo (Aug 3, 2017)

A gym membership!


----------



## eggyg (Aug 5, 2017)

Every time I visit Lakeland Limited in Windermere, I come out with a "gadget" that I never knew existed and didn't realise I needed. On my last visit I bought this garlic crusher. It's absolutely rubbish!


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 5, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Every time I visit Lakeland Limited in Windermere, I come out with a "gadget" that I never knew existed and didn't realise I needed. On my last visit I bought this garlic crusher. It's absolutely rubbish!


I don't want to seem thick BUT I've never seen a garlic crusher like this SO how do you use it? do you set the clove on a board and press down with it? x


----------



## eggyg (Aug 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I don't want to seem thick BUT I've never seen a garlic crusher like this SO how do you use it? do you set the clove on a board and press down with it? x


Sort of, you hold each end and move it like a seesaw. All the garlic just stays in the holes and you have to scrape it out. Would have been quicker to just peel, chop and crush with a knife! What a sucker I was! ( I really just liked the colour, which makes me even more of a sucker, and it was £9!)


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 5, 2017)

Mind you, eggy, if you take it back and complain, Lakeland have such good customer service, they may well reimburse you if you turn on the 'im disabled' Role


----------



## Ljc (Aug 5, 2017)

A sandwich toaster bought 6 months ago as yet unused. I did take it out of the box though.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 5, 2017)

I use our sandwich toaster at least once a week. Couple of slices of bread, buttered on the outside, spread tomato purée on the inner surfaces and a few slices of mature cheddar on one slice, bung them together and slap the assembled unit into the sandwich toaster. Lovely tasty lunch, 6 minute job, and really crispy on the outside. Yummy.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 5, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I use our sandwich toaster at least once a week. Couple of slices of bread, buttered on the outside, spread tomato purée on the inner surfaces and a few slices of mature cheddar on one slice, bung them together and slap the assembled unit into the sandwich toaster. Lovely tasty lunch, 6 minute job, and really crispy on the outside. Yummy.


One day I'll use mine.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2017)

Revitive foot spa thingy - I bought for my Dad, I think he used it twice, as he didn't notice immediate improvement, gave up!!


----------



## PaulFromAspull (Aug 7, 2017)

I like my gadgets - so, along with a couple of game systems which have been here a while, and my tablet, also here a while, recently I bought a new computer, a nippy little Acer which I'm using right now, and at about the same time, the Amazon Alexa EchoDot which is just the coolest thing in the world.

I also found a fidget spinner on the market that's the same shape as the Batman symbol.  It was only £2.  So, yeah.....


----------



## Radders (Aug 7, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I use our sandwich toaster at least once a week. Couple of slices of bread, buttered on the outside, spread tomato purée on the inner surfaces and a few slices of mature cheddar on one slice, bung them together and slap the assembled unit into the sandwich toaster. Lovely tasty lunch, 6 minute job, and really crispy on the outside. Yummy.


I lived on those at uni! With a sprinkle of oregano added.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 8, 2017)

Absolutely, Radders. You'll be buying one now to bring back memories of those happy licentious days


----------



## Radders (Aug 8, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Absolutely, Radders. You'll be buying one now to bring back memories of those happy licentious days


No need, Mike: I still have mine! It is not used these days. At first that was because I hate cleaning the thing, but then I stopped eating bread. Now that I know that Burgen is so kind to my levels, I might fish it out!


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 21, 2017)

Toaster bags, I bought them yesterday for some reason  x


----------



## Robin (Aug 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Toaster bags, I bought them yesterday for some reason  x


Now that's not daft, I bought some for my son, so he could do mess free toasted cheese sandwiches. I nearly suggested them to you on another thread where toasties were being discussed, maybe my thought waves flitted across the forum!


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 21, 2017)

Robin said:


> Now that's not daft, I bought some for my son, so he could do mess free toasted cheese sandwiches. I nearly suggested them to you on another thread where toasties were being discussed, maybe my thought waves flitted across the forum!


This is exactly why I bought them, mess free and given how soon I have to eat after bolusing for breakfast! Thanks for sending those waves Robin , I don't mind switching the health grill on to do that kind of thing for lunch though! lol x


----------



## muddlethru (Aug 24, 2017)

Our daughter bought us one of those clocks about two years ago. Ours has bird song on each hour. The woodpecker sounds like a submarine sonar and the screech owls sounds as though someone is strangling it. When the battery ran out we decided not to put a new one in then found we missed hearing it so we live with the sonar and strangled screech now.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 24, 2017)

muddlethru said:


> Our daughter bought us one of those clocks about two years ago. Ours has bird song on each hour. The woodpecker sounds like a submarine sonar and the screech owls sounds as though someone is strangling it. When the battery ran out we decided not to put a new one in then found we missed hearing it so we live with the sonar and strangled screech now.


 It didn't last five minutes at ours. I once came back off holiday and it took me a week to find the wall clock. It was in the oven. Shows how much I used to cook! Offspring can't be doing with a ticking clock, let alone a squawking one.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 28, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> A paddling pool for the dog


Essential kit for a Labrador!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 28, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Toaster bags, I bought them yesterday for some reason  x


Hope you've got a toaster...


----------



## Bloden (Aug 28, 2017)

A green smoothie machine...sat on a shelf unused for months...I couldn't even think of anyone I could give it to as a birthday present.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 28, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Hope you've got a toaster...


 I knew there was something I was forgetting!  x


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2017)

Bloden said:


> A green smoothie machine...sat on a shelf unused for months...I couldn't even think of anyone I could give it to as a birthday present.


No surprise there, Bloden, green smoothies are just for rabbits who have lost their teeth, not humans with tastebuds and a sense of smell.


----------

